# Two new 3x3x3 World Records and a magical one



## Ton (Aug 23, 2008)

Well, it was Guus Razoux Schultz with 27 for the Fewest moves
And Rama Temmink with 19.84 Average for One-Handed

and for magic 0.84 by Olivér Perge

results of today:
Dutch Masters 2008


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 23, 2008)

YES!!!! NICE Rama =) Gratz for that great avg you deserved sub-20
also very nice FM
Edit: also nice 33 moves by Stefan


----------



## MistArts (Aug 23, 2008)

OH noes! It's harder to get WR's now...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow!! YES great job Oliver! 
Great job Rama of course! you deserve it 
and FINALLY.. FINALLY FMC .. we have a new WR


----------



## Henrik (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay congrats to all of you 
and nice singel times in Magic
EC is gonna be great, I have to practice more.
Congrats again Oliver, Rama and Guus.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 23, 2008)

That's yet more amazing stuff...
Two of those WRs were the oldest standing. And now the OH ER is completely impossible. 

Oh, and Charlie got the Magic NR for Britain; congratulations!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats to all 3 of you. And as far as FMC goes, I think this is very close to the best you can get in competition. The fact that the previous one had been standing for over 4 (?) years makes that very clear... Also, Rama, very nice average, you've deserved it. Világrekord .


----------



## guusrs (Aug 23, 2008)

For those-who-wanna-give-it-a-try the FMC scramble was:
F2 U B2 D2 F2 D' L2 U B2 L' U2 B' D L F2 R2 U B2 D B (20f)

And if you think it will be hard to beat 27 moves, check results of Per's FMC classic competition #203 at http://fmc.mustcube.net/ (results available sundaymorning august 24)


----------



## Genie1048 (Aug 23, 2008)

matyas kuti's magic reign of terror is finally coming to an end


----------



## Lofty (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats Rama!
Come on though guys... Stop pushing my OH time back, I went from 11th to 15th...


----------



## pjk (Aug 23, 2008)

Awesome results. Like Lucas said, the longest standing WR has been broken. Amazing.

Nice OH Rama, and Oliver with .84 magic is quite nice, also had a .9.

Bence Barát did a 1:33 megaminx avg, very nice as a new competitor.

Many more nice results to come I bet.

Congrats guys.


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 23, 2008)

F2 U B2 D2 F2 D' L2 U B2 L' U2 B' D L F2 R2 U B2 D B 

B' D F2 L' D'
U2 B U B' U' L' U' L
U' R' U2 R2 B' R' B

haha leaves 5 unoriented corners


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 23, 2008)

guusrs,
Nice solve! You deserve it!


----------



## Dene (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow! Amazing OH times Mr. Temmink! You got it back! And everyone else, well done, looks like it was another great competition!


----------



## KConny (Aug 24, 2008)

Rama got both his WR's at the same venue.


----------



## gogozerg (Aug 24, 2008)

Kenny said:


> And as far as FMC goes, I think this is very close to the best you can get in competition.


22-23 is very possible.
It's just a matter of proposing more FM events in competitions.

Bravo Guus!


----------



## hdskull (Aug 24, 2008)

GREAT RECORDS!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!

Hope for more great results tomorrow!


----------



## Sin-H (Aug 24, 2008)

this is awesome!

go Rama, go Guus, go Oliver!!!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 24, 2008)

KConny said:


> Rama got both his WR's at the same venue.



both? did i miss something?

EDIT: oh... i guess i did... i misunderstood :]


----------



## MistArts (Aug 24, 2008)

I challenge fanwuq to this scramble for FMC....


----------

